# Any Windjammer St Lucia experts to share advice?



## Weimaraner (Oct 17, 2012)

A few months ago I was able to get a trade via RCI weeks into Windjammer Landing for April 2014. It's been a rare sighting for sure. Woo-hoo!

1. I have a 1 bedroom 4/4. Where do RCI trades usually end up? any chance we'll have a plunge pool? Since it's 4/4 I'm assuming that the living room is not open air and that is air condidtioned so that 2 people could sleep there. I don't see a room unit assigned on my information.

2. I didn't get TPU coverage when I made the trade since we've been wanting to trade to St Lucia for awhile and are committed. However I'm thinkiing a 2 bedroom might pop up one day (I'm a dreamer) and wonder if I should chance it. I didn't think I could get TPU coverage after 30 days have passed but I keep getting the option when I view my account since the website upgrade this past weekend. Is it worth getting?

3. My DD will be almost 7 on this trip and it looks like they have a terrific kids club. My only concern is getting from the airport to the hotel. It will already be a long trip from Detroit and the thought of a 1 1/2 hour car ride on bumpy roads doesn't sound too appealing. Not sure she'll love a helicopter ride either. Is there a partiuclar driver anyone recommends who will make plenty of stops to view the sights along the way?

Thanks for any and all pointers,


----------



## Larry (Oct 17, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> A few months ago I was able to get a trade via RCI weeks into Windjammer Landing for April 2014. It's been a rare sighting for sure. Woo-hoo! I own a 1BR there so I will try and answer your questions.
> 
> 1. I have a 1 bedroom 4/4. Where do RCI trades usually end up? any chance we'll have a plunge pool? Since it's 4/4 I'm assuming that the living room is not open air and that is air condidtioned so that 2 people could sleep there. I don't see a room unit assigned on my information. Most 1BR units do not have a plunge pool and most are open air, but they have been enclosing some of the 1BR so you will need to contact resort and ask them to give you an enclosed unit. The newer Hibiscus units are all closed in and have a great balcony with a 2 person hot tub on the deck but those are almost always reserved for owners.
> 
> ...


 
See responses above and I am sure you will have agreat time!!!


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Larry! wow a hot tub! that would be great if we got so lucky. Will definitely need to communicate that we will have someone sleeping in the living room. I appreciate all the great info!


----------



## Anne S (Oct 17, 2012)

We are by no means Windjammer experts, but have been to the resort twice. First time was in 1999, an RCI exchange to a one bedroom unit (#212, according to my notes). At the time it was one of the newest units at the resort, with an enclosed living room, hot tub on the balcony, and a killer view of the Caribbean. Our second visit was in 2010, thanks to a getaway bought from II, a two bedroom duplex freestanding villa (#411) with an infinity plunge pool big enough to swim (small) laps in, with the same incredible view. The tariff: $604 for the week. Absolutely fantastic! 

For our first visit we were able to fly into the small airport near the resort, so took a taxi. For our second stay we had to fly into Hewanorra, and rented a car. We were a little concerned about the road too, but it really was not as bumpy or twisty as we had feared. but if you choose to drive, you probably want to do it in daylight.


----------



## z4luvr (Apr 21, 2013)

We stayed there for Spring break 2013.  One of the great experiences of being there was our driver Norbert, who is based at the Windjammer.  If you promise to use him your whole trip and not just shuttle to the airport, he will be at your beck and call.

We took the helicopter ride when we first arrived, but on our last day, he took us on a tour down the west side of the island, stopping at several places to eat and swim.  Made the trip back memorable.  Norbert seemed know every bump in every road and avoided them masterfully.  Highly recommended.  Call him several days before your arrival.  His number is 758-520-4878


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. Looks like we got lucky and it happens to fall on a Spring break week too! Can't imagine it will be too crowded. Just got back from Turks and had no problems with overcrowding except airport which is insane.


----------

